# Fixing dog toys



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

So I am sitting here stitching up a few toys that got opened, don't know how that happened!
I am wondering if anyone else actually takes the time to FIX the holes in the toys or if you just toss them? If you do fix them do you have any tips to get it to stay? Is there fabric glue that would be safe or extra strong thread or anything?


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I fix some. If it's a stuffed animal that I got for a quarter at the thrift store, I don't bother. But if it's one of the "durable" actual dog toys, I'll give it a shot. It's easy if it's a small tear with nice neat edges, I just close it up with tiny stitches. Sometimes they don't leave enough fabric to bind it back together, in which case I don't even bother trying to put on a patch or anything. 

They actually put a tear in one of those giant Chuckit balls, the soccer ball sized one. I used a leather needle and leather thread for that, it was very tough fabric. Gotten another year out of that toy so far, although it wasn't easy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I also mend the soft fuzzy bear toys. I use a darning needle and waxed dental floss. It does help them to last longer. Seems a shame to throw out the whole toy when it is usually just one paw of the bear. Of course all the while I am doing this Sting is watching my every stitch and carefully inspects his bear after the "surgery" is over


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sure. The wild life grizzly bears aren't available anymore, and the are Jack's favorite friend!


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

So I fixed the toys and then tossed them in the wash only to have one of the toys EXPLODE in the wash! MY stitching held great but the other side blew out! Fluff all over the washing machine!! Oh well I tried! The other toys held up though!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would fix them if a seam just busted, but my oldest dog has one goal...to destroy the toy, He does not stop until the squeaker is dead and in pieces and all the stuffing is out. 

I rarely buy stuffed toy now, because in 10 to 15 minutes they are completely destroyed. 

When their toys on ropes break my husband makes new toys out of them. He pretty creative.


----------

